# Best XM home/office reciever is?



## big daddy kool (Nov 16, 2007)

XM XDRC2V1 XpressRCi or Xm Onyx?

I need it strictly for the office as I have xm with my new car.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

big daddy kool said:


> XM XDRC2V1 XpressRCi or Xm Onyx?
> 
> I need it strictly for the office as I have xm with my new car.


Why not just add the online subscription and listen via your computer? Alot cheaper than adding another radio to your account and you could listen via your iPhone, Droid or BlackBerry as well


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I use the online subscription with my blackberry, and with windows media center for listening in the house. easier than buying another receiver. you don't get all of the channels though.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I actually think online has better sound quality than the radio. Also..if you have TVersity set up, you can use this solution to stream XM through TVersity onto your DirecTV receivers...

http://www.permanence.com/sirius/


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

To answer the original question, the XpressRC has been the best radio ever that I've had. The display is amazing, and it is rock solid. The Onyx is a little more simpler (therefore cheaper), if that's what you want.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I have one of the older Starmate recievers with the real strong radio signal, I sit it in my closet and anywhere I in the house that I have any kind of regular radio it picks it up. Sirius through out the house, awsome.


----------



## cbenedikt (Jan 22, 2009)

I've had an Express RC for a few years now and it has been rock solid. I was moving it between two cars and the house, but now have a new van with XM built into the OEM radio and have started using online streaming for the house. I love the features of the RC and the quality of the color screen.


----------

